# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] προβλημα με τον φωτισμο

## jeck

καλημερα στα παιδια του forum. εχω ενα monitor samsung syncmaster 793s και τρεμοσβηνει ο φωτισμος του.το ανοιξα και μετρησα το g2 και βρησκω μια ταση ποτε 25 ποτε30 . γνωριζει κανεις κατι ?

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις μετρήσει γενικά τις τάσεις (π.χ. του τροφοδοτικού, στις καθόδους της οθόνης κ.ο.κ.) εκτός από την τάση στο G2;
Έχεις ελέγξει για τυχών ψυχρές κολλήσεις, ελαττωματικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές κ.λ.π. ;
Για την τάση G2, έλεγξε επίσης την αντίσταση και τους δυο πυκνωτές που υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα (στην πλακέτα της οθόνης).

----------


## jeck

καλησπερα στο forum .ευχαριστω τον ezizu για την βοηθεια .η βλαβη ηταν στον πυκνωτη 1 kv που  ειναι πανω στο g2 και σασι. μολις τον εβγαλα ηρθε φουλ φως και οταν τον αλλαξα εστρωσε ok.

----------

